# CSX trackwork on Silver Star route



## MDRailfan (Oct 23, 2019)

It's ending today but might it startup again in Nov/Dec. Travelling over Thanksgiving and returning in early December and connecting both ways to NE regional to/from BWI and worry about making connection on the return.


----------

